# Hymer 534 broken engine mount



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all Ive a bit of a problem with my 1986 534 hymer Fiat 2.5 . The top engine mount has split  I have tried most motor factors and signed up for breakers on line type things but no results as of yet. Can anyone give any advise as I do not know what else to do . Very many thanks for any help at all Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have you tried Fiat there is also a site that is Italian for the older Fiat parts but can not think of it's name.

Andy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Might it be worth finding a small engineering works who could make one for you to pattern ?


----------



## billandjan3 (Jul 7, 2008)

try derek at delfin designs he has most things for that age vehicle.


----------

